# Kobalt 4.3 GAL QUIET TECH - stops running



## caleb.boyer (7 mo ago)

I have a Kobalt 4.3 Gal Quiet Tech. When initially started, it will get up to around 70 PSI, but then will shut off. I can use the air in it to say, air up a tire, something small. however, after using the air, it will not turn the compressor back on by itself. I will have to drain all of the air out of the machine, hit the reset button, and then start it up again. 

Any ideas what the problem could be or what to check for? 

Thanks, 
Caleb


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

how old is the compressor?
any warranty yet?

check the oil level
and if the oil is dirty change it!
also check the air filter


----------



## stevon (Mar 5, 2019)

caleb.boyer,

sounds like a bad run capacitor or low voltage supply, is the thermal overload tripping? 

Stephen



caleb.boyer said:


> I have a Kobalt 4.3 Gal Quiet Tech. When initially started, it will get up to around 70 PSI, but then will shut off. I can use the air in it to say, air up a tire, something small. however, after using the air, it will not turn the compressor back on by itself. I will have to drain all of the air out of the machine, hit the reset button, and then start it up again.
> 
> Any ideas what the problem could be or what to check for?
> 
> ...


----------

